# Fun 🐷 bike project in the works.



## fatbike (Oct 27, 2021)

Gathering  parts. Mix of stuff. Loosely looking for a 1959 24” blade fork with this same patina as this one, could be fun.

I will need to locate a seat post, a fun badge and a few other parts and get this polo recovered. I want this kind of crusty but fun and a solid neighborhood goofy bike. I wonder if I can find a taller sissy bar that is appropriate for this seat.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 28, 2021)

cool bike !!  dont see them to often i have a black one i got from the original owner


----------



## cowglide (Oct 31, 2021)

cool project!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 2, 2021)

cowglide said:


> cool project!



I will need some CT stickers and apparel for this ride. Parts are gathering. Found a enamel rear S2 wheel, now front enamel S7 is on the radar and a pumpkin headlight bracket.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 3, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I will need some CT stickers and apparel for this ride. Parts are gathering. Found a enamel rear S2 wheel, now front enamel S7 is on the radar and a pumpkin headlight bracket.



you know anyone with another rear white s-2 i am looking for one


----------



## fatbike (Nov 3, 2021)

nick tures said:


> you know anyone with another rear white s-2 i am looking for one



I do not at the moment. But happy with this early S2 with the Bendix hub wrapped with this Power Block. Wow these bicycles are tiny.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 9, 2021)

I got this rolling and it rides the way it should. It just a neighborhood roller with its 4.5 crank arm and all the non efficient equipment. I specked this bike out differently than this but I kind of like this way. Acquired this beautiful rear s7 with an amazing Schwinn NOS slick USA and well it does work for this 59. I wanted to use an s2, when do you have an opportunity to utilize a nice a s7 slick on a bike besides a fair lady? I might still do the polo seat on this one, but nice to have the option of a higher seat elevation which is limited with polo seat and sissy bar. I will change of the bars to an earlier style once they are cleaned up. This bike may change forms again but is fun to roll it around as it sits.


----------



## Boris (Nov 9, 2021)

Neat slick! Cool frame!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 9, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I do not at the moment. But happy with this early S2 with the Bendix hub wrapped with this Power Block. Wow these bicycles are tiny.



thats ok ill keep looking thanks though !


----------



## nick tures (Nov 9, 2021)

wow that's a rare tire s-7 white wall slick  very cool !!


----------



## Rayray (Nov 9, 2021)

that's super clean. When I finish my build, my next one will be a pig bike for sure!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 13, 2021)

nick tures said:


> wow that's a rare tire s-7 white wall slick  very cool !!



Agree and why I had to just go with it. Seems appropriate for this 59.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 13, 2021)

Getting better. Tossed old style Wald bars on. And an earlier appropriate stem.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 13, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Agree and why I had to just go with it. Seems appropriate for this 59.



yes defiantly agree


----------



## fatbike (Nov 19, 2021)

It has just morphed into this for now. Looking for a pumpkin 🎃 light bracket.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 24, 2021)

Seat needs a recover. I have the propper siisy bar but it’s just too short.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 26, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Gathering  parts. Mix of stuff. Loosely looking for a 1959 24” blade fork with this same patina as this one, could be fun.
> 
> I will need to locate a seat post, a fun badge and a few other parts and get this polo recovered. I want this kind of crusty but fun and a solid neighborhood goofy bike. I wonder if I can find a taller sissy bar that is appropriate for this seat.
> 
> ...



Love the Vise grip on the steer tube.. Looking good so far.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## fatbike (Nov 26, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Love the Vise grip on the steer tube.. Looking good so far.. RideOn.. Razin..



I had a rag on it to protect the threads.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 28, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I had a rag on it to protect the threads.



I meant rubber-band


----------



## fatbike (Dec 2, 2021)

Added this square sissy. It looks the way it should. Seat sits low, not use this. Thoughts versus the later sissy bar?





View attachment 1521264


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 2, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Added this square sissy. It looks the way it should. Seat sits low, not use this. Thoughts versus the later sissy bar?
> 
> View attachment 1521258
> 
> View attachment 1521259



Looks good to me like it is, although the seat could use a recover or ride it as is.. Cool little Skipper Pigg...  RideOn... Razin...


----------



## fatbike (Dec 2, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks good to me like it is, although the seat could use a recover or ride it as is.. Cool little Skipper Pigg...  RideOn... Razin...



It will get recovered after the holidays. Thank you @razinhellcustomz


----------



## fatbike (Jan 19, 2022)

Found a bracket for the crusty pumpkin light.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 19, 2022)

fatbike said:


> Found a bracket for the crusty pumpkin light.
> 
> View attachment 1551951



MMMMM!! Crusty....


----------

